# Olive oil



## juliet325 (May 19, 2020)

Whats a good grocery store oiive oil?  I’ve bought 3 different brands that taste rancid to me, all in various degrees.  Any help is appreciated.  J


----------



## msmofet (May 19, 2020)

My favorite is Trader Joe's extra virgin.


----------



## Just Cooking (May 19, 2020)

I use Aldi's Carlini Extra Virgin. Just picked up a new bottle this morning.

Ross


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 19, 2020)

For extra virgin olive oil I go with the 5 best California producers; Bariani, California Olive Ranch, McEvoy Ranch, Corto, or ENZO. That way, if I am not happy, such as you are not happy, I have a local company to which I can complain.

For general cooking, however, I usually go with a generic light tasting olive oil. It has a higher smoke point than EVOO and is cheaper to fry with. I save the Extra Virgin for drizzling and vinaigrettes, where flavor counts.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (May 19, 2020)

My favorite is California Olive Ranch Everyday Blend EVOO.


----------



## skilletlicker (May 19, 2020)

I'm currently using "Private Selection" Italian Extra Virgin Olive Oil.

I'm not using it as cooking oil, not a flavoring for finished dishes.


----------



## pepperhead212 (May 19, 2020)

Just Cooking said:


> I use Aldi's Carlini Extra Virgin. Just picked up a new bottle this morning.
> 
> Ross


+1  for that.  If Trader Joe's and was closer by, I'd probably use their Greek EVOO, and I usually get some of their half liter bottles of California EVOO, once I start getting tomatoes in the summer, and other things that oil is really good for.  But for every day use, I keep a bottle of Carlini in the kitchen, and when I get the unopened one from the pantry, I put it on the Aldi list.


----------



## skilletlicker (May 19, 2020)

skilletlicker said:


> I'm currently using "Private Selection" Italian Extra Virgin Olive Oil.
> 
> I'm not using it as cooking oil, not a flavoring for finished dishes.



I meant I AM using it as cooking oil, not a flavoring for finished dishes.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 19, 2020)

juliet325 said:


> Whats a good grocery store oiive oil?  I’ve bought 3 different brands that taste rancid to me, all in various degrees.  Any help is appreciated.  J



Funny you bring this up, I just watched this on YouTube the other night:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4QwfPVho3U


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 19, 2020)

California Olive Ranch!


----------



## RCJoe (May 19, 2020)

I go with the California Oil's now days myself.

In the past it was first "Italian",  then Greek, then Turkish, and finally Spanish.

But it's kind of like wine.  If you like the taste of it then cook with it.  Each person's palate will lead them to different choices and the proof is in the dish and your and your diners satisfaction with it.


----------



## taxlady (May 19, 2020)

I don't buy store brands of olive oil for two reasons. I can usually find a good Greek olive oil for cheaper and the store brands almost never list the provenance.

This is what I happen to be using at the moment. Both are first time for me. The big bottle of Greek olive oil (Kolympari) is absolutely lovely. It's so nice, that I use it for vinaigrettes, not just for cooking. The Portuguese one in the 250 ml bottle was a gift for a large enough purchase from Lufa Farms. It is even more lovely than the Greek one, but about twice as expensive (per ml). I use it exclusively as a finishing oil. Just a heads up. I have noticed that olive oils tend to stay nice longer if you use them regularly. Saving them too much is a waste - they just go off. So, I have to remember to keep using that lovely, Portuguese, EVOO for finishing.


----------



## HeyItsSara (May 20, 2020)

We're working our way through the 3 pack that Trader Joe sold for gifts in the wintertime.  We don't see a difference between oils, really. I generally get what's on sale as long as it's not huge - I don't do well with enormous sized oils and vinegars.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 20, 2020)

I use Kroger's Private Selection brand for cooking and we get good-quality olive oil from a local shop that specializes in olive oils and balsamic vinegars. The good-quality oil is just for salads and finishing.

HeyItsSara, if you have a specialty store near you that specializes in olive oils and balsamic vinegars, I encourage you to check it out when you can. There are different olives, like there are different grapes used in wine-making, that have very different flavors. There are also differences between olives picked at different times during the season. The specialty stores allow you to taste the oils before you buy, so you can find the one you really like.

DH likes bitter flavors more than I do, so he likes the more bitter, peppery oils. I like the floral, grassy ones better. And don't get me started on the balsamic vinegars! [emoji38]


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 21, 2020)

Costco's "Kirkland" brand.  Its imported Italian olive oil and I buy the extra virgin.  Always the extra virgin.
Excellent oil, excellent price.

They have a Spanish olive oil too.


----------



## raghebgm (Aug 17, 2022)

*Artisan Olive Oil Company*

Hello,
I always buy online: https://www.artisanoliveoilcompany.co.uk/

and I always take the olive oil of *Oro Bailen Arbequina* it is a Spanish olive oil that I use especially for salads

Below is a link to the olive oil I use: https://www.artisanoliveoilcompany.co.uk/products/oro-bailen-arbequina-extra-virgin-olive-oil


----------



## Cooking4Fun (Dec 17, 2022)

juliet325 said:


> Whats a good grocery store oiive oil?  I’ve bought 3 different brands that taste rancid to me, all in various degrees.  Any help is appreciated.  J


I follow Dr. Rhonda Patrick and two of her favorite olive oils are Amphora Nueva and TENUTA ARCAMONE. I ordered the former. It is a bit bitter, but otherwise seems fresh, and if Rhonda mentions it, it's probably healthy.


----------

